# Tagged out this weekend



## DaveHawk (May 4, 2017)

Bird 2 was a quick hunt. 7Am 2 came in at 15 yards one took a dirt nap.
Bird 3 : Tagged Out
Morning started pretty quick birds with gobbling right at first light up till 8:30 when I had a bird walking in quiet. I turned the look and I couldn't get a shot cuz he came in behind me. He was 60 yards away through a small Corridor between two fields. Once he passed the corner I sent out a couple of Yelps he gobbled at them but he kept going. At 9 am I took a little walk 400 yards, set down waited till about 10:30 and then went back to the place of my sit first in the morning. I had a feeling he would come in again behind me so I made sure I could turn around without him seeing me I set up next to a horse jump that had a Dead-fall next to it and a big cedar tree so I was pretty well covered for making the awkward move if I needed to. I decided to switch things up a little bit and change from the black African Striker two the Mastodon tip Striker. So I gave out some soft clucks and Yelps and I get a gobble at about 11 o'clock he's about 200 yards away over the Ravine on the other side. This feels sort of shaped like a horseshoe with the Ravine in the middle of it. So I just waited and 11:30 I used to Mastodon again and very Softly Yelp a couple times and left it alone. Write a quarter of 12 I look behind me and here's this Stutter 60 yards out. So I swing around on my left replaced knee bring the gun up so slow and lay it through a small hole and the trees at this point he's starting to walk away so I switched it up to the black African Striker and just for real soft purs his head went up his tail when up and turned. He didn't gobble at all but he did strut I sent out a couple more purs and a cluck and he starts walking towards me he closes to about 40 yards, I know he's super skittish so I dropped the hammer on him right at 12 o'clock noon. The guy's a half mile away thought I was in the next field over from the barn where they were working on the bun but I was a half mile the 3.5 inch 870 Super Mag must send out one heck of a bang. I've got just under 11 inch beard 1 3/8 and one and a half inch spur and he's somewhere around 24 pounds. The spalted maple pot call slate on slate black African Striker and Mastodon tip Striker sure did their job next up for me, heading to Vermont the 14th to hunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DaveHawk (May 4, 2017)

Bird 2 10" beard wit 1" spurs.


----------



## Ray D (May 4, 2017)

Congrats on a fine season Dave. Sounds like a great hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 4, 2017)

I'll be off to Vermont to chase birds next week .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (May 4, 2017)

DaveHawk said:


> I'll be off to Vermont to chase birds next week .


Good luck in Vermont.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

Beautiful bird. Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2017)

Great story and proves the value of patience. Congrats on the prize! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2017)

Great story and awesome birds

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 29, 2017)

Tagged out in Vt last week on a couple of Jakes. Great eating. Only saw one Tom , I missed him, so Jakes were everywhere. I was hunting for dinner parties and all enjoyed the birds.


----------



## Ray D (May 29, 2017)

Congrats. You had a good season.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

